# routing grooves for PEX tubing



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

I want to install PEX under the floor. It would be a pain to remove the sheetrock downstairs
to install PEX tubing so I thought I could tear up the carpet and instead of laying expensive new subflooring with grooves, I could rout out grooves in the OSB sub floor.
It would be about 350 square ft of grooves about 12 inches apart. Anyone have any experience with this or have suggestions for a better way,,..????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rout1111 said:


> I want to install PEX under the floor. It would be a pain to remove the sheetrock downstairs
> to install PEX tubing so I thought I could tear up the carpet and instead of laying expensive new subflooring with grooves, I could rout out grooves in the OSB sub floor.
> It would be about 350 square ft of grooves about 12 inches apart. Anyone have any experience with this or have suggestions for a better way,,..????


Whilst I don't understand your American terminology, I gather that you want grooves in the floor to lay tubing. If this is the case then I would suggest the method shown in the attached shots. No doubt several other suggestions will be made by members to give you a choice.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

rout1111 said:


> I want to install PEX under the floor. It would be a pain to remove the sheetrock downstairs
> to install PEX tubing so I thought I could tear up the carpet and instead of laying expensive new subflooring with grooves, I could rout out grooves in the OSB sub floor.
> It would be about 350 square ft of grooves about 12 inches apart. Anyone have any experience with this or have suggestions for a better way,,..????


Hello rout1111,

I think you could cut the grooves with the router, but in my opinion I would not cut into the OSB subflooring due to it may weaken it or cause it to move when walking on it. If you plan to put tile down it would cause it to crack. I would either remove the sheetrock down stairs or use the new grooved sub flooring which is made for heated floors if this is what you are doing. I am not sure how the OSB Glue would handle the heat over time. Just my 2 cents

_*Note: just remember if you decide to rout the OSB you will need to seal off the room from the rest of the house due to the amount of dust you will create. (You do not want this dust through out your house.) Also use a dust mask with filters for Asbestos to protect your lungs due to the fine dust you will create.*_


----------



## rout1111 (Sep 23, 2008)

you might be right about weakening the board. Warmzone sells panels ready to go but they are fiberboard
and I am not impressed with that junk.One way would be to add on to the subfloor with another layer of
ply and maybe use a dado type blade in a skil saw to do the longer straight lines and the router to do the
turns.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rout1111 said:


> you might be right about weakening the board. Warmzone sells panels ready to go but they are fiberboard
> and I am not impressed with that junk.One way would be to add on to the subfloor with another layer of
> ply and maybe use a dado type blade in a skil saw to do the longer straight lines and the router to do the
> turns.


If you're considering adding plywood, why not just lay strips which would be fast to rip on the saw table and fast to lay using a temporary spacer.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi rout,

There is a better way unfortunately, you'll still end up tearing down to the sub flooring. (Not wise to cut into the sub flooring unless you're replacing it). There's a product out that looks like a blanket but you set it in place like you do tile. It's expensive but, does the same job. Not sure what's it's called, other than "infloor heating". Best bet would be talk with a contractor. 

Cutting dado's in the flooring, unless you can absolutely seal it, (air tight). You'll most likely end up fighting a mold issue somewhere down the road.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI rout

I will 2nd to what Ken posted ( talk with a floor contractor ) they do it all the time... I will say this is not a router job..

=========== 


Hamlin said:


> Hi rout,
> 
> There is a better way unfortunately, you'll still end up tearing down to the sub flooring. (Not wise to cut into the sub flooring unless you're replacing it). There's a product out that looks like a blanket but you set it in place like you do tile. It's expensive but, does the same job. Not sure what's it's called, other than "infloor heating". Best bet would be talk with a contractor.
> 
> Cutting dado's in the flooring, unless you can absolutely seal it, (air tight). You'll most likely end up fighting a mold issue somewhere down the road.


----------



## Al Killian (Jul 22, 2008)

They sell osb sheets w/ aluminum sheet that is already groved. Not sure who makes it. This what I am going to use in the bathroom.


----------

